# Any Sugestions on a good barn dog breed?



## amandaandeggo

I know i want a dog that's good with horses,will stick close even off the leash,and is medium sized (50-70), and can go on trail rides with me and to shows to 

Any sugestions? 

Thanks in advance 
~Amanda


----------



## Vidaloco

I have a rottweiler mix female. She is a pretty good farm dog. She's smart enough to stay away from the horses and not be too agressive like a herding type dog might be. She isn't a hunting type dog so she doesn't run off chasing rabbits etc. Shes short haired so not a lot of maintenance and no tail to knock stuff over with. Out of all my dogs (I have 6 :shock: ) she is my pick to be an all around horse dog.


----------



## Frog

Of all the dogs I've had around horses, the best is my border collieXbull terrier. However I really don't think you can typify a specific breed, I think it is more the individual dog. 

Frog was brought up around horses from 6 weeks old, and even being part collie, he has never chased/herded one of my horses and he treats the foals that I have like they were his own. 

We also had a Newfoundland x German Shepard who was good but he could get stirred up if the horses were playing, and he wasn't all that aware of where their feet were most of the time.

The choie is always yours, but I do recommend that whatever you end up with, get it young and socialise it with the horses as soon as possible.


----------



## Vidaloco

Good advice Frog. My shepherd mix was an adult dog when I got her. She will not leave the horses legs alone, she wants to get them moving :lol: I think if she had been raised with them she would have been ok.


----------



## upnover

Yep, I agree with Frog, it's going to be more on an individual dog basis rather then breed. As long as the dog is friendly and obediant I think they can learn to be good barn dogs. I have a St Barnard who comes with me to the barn every day. The kids (and parents) absolutely love her and she has no desire to chase the horses. I haven't quite figured out how to keep her from getting too close to the horse's hindquarters though... fortunately our horses are very laid back! But definately something I'd like her to learn asap!


----------



## rezzi

I have seen a lot of Austrailian(sp?) Shepards at barns, but I have no clue other than that


----------



## mudypony

I also agree that it depends on the individual dog. I would suggest going to the humane society and picking out a puppy who seems to have a nice temperament that you can bring up around horses. Also, I think going to training classes help a lot. I went to some with my Newfoundland and it worked wonders.


----------



## americancowgurl31391

Austrailian Shepards and German Shepards are great dogs. They are respectful and very intelligent. I knew these people that traveled with their horses and their german shepard went everywhere with them.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

At our barn there a lot of large sized jack russel terrier. But it really depends on the dog, as some of the other people have said.


----------



## dustytrailzz

*barn dog*

Hi there I have an Aussie Shepherd/Border collie mix I got from the pound when he was 2 months old. I would suggest a cattle type dog as I feel they are smarter and easier to train. Not only is he good with the horses, but he'll scout the trail and follow behind us. He can easily go 20-30 miles and keep up the whole time. He listens well, and also lets me know when something is not right. I've had a few different dogs in my lifetime, and he is definately the best one I've ever had.


----------



## PerchLady

I would suggest a Dalmatian! They are one of the few breeds that gaits like a horse and was bred to accompany and guard the horse and rider (or carriage). They are made to do the distance as well. Check out the info at the Dal. Club of America site and look for Road Dog Trials. The dogs are judged on how well they obey, stay with the horse and then must complete trail rides of 12.5 miles and 25 miles, either with a rider or cart-driven. All of this is off-leash. I've been to two local level Road Trial exams and the dogs are awesome to watch. At our draft horse show last year, people from the Greater Washington DC Dalmatian Club gave a demo on what the dogs do. They have videos on YouTube under "VDHMA". And the National Road Dog Trials, sponsored by the Dalmatian Club of America, are usually conducted up in the Kansas area. 

I've had dals for many years. Great with kids, protective, the only breed of dog that won't kill your grass as they have a unique urinary system. (Keep on low protein dog food.) They have undying loyalty and a long memory. It's said they have a natural affinity with horses. I've only had my horse for a few years and my dalmatian is blind since age 2 years, so I won't take him out to the barn. (He doesn't know he's "handicapped" though. He hunts when we go out to romp in the fields, has caught two rabbits and three birds- IN FLIGHT!) The only drawback-they shed a lot. So it's a good idea to brush them frequently. 

Have you ever wondered why dalmatians are always on fire trucks? Back in the horse-driven fire tanker days, the dals actually went ahead of the horses to get people out of the way of the fire wagons. With the advent of fire engines, the dogs weren't needed to do that any longer so they became mascots. In the days of Robin Hood, they would run under the coaches and come out to protect the gentry and horses if marauders came after the carriages.


----------



## my2geldings

PerchLady said:


> I would suggest a Dalmatian! They are one of the few breeds that gaits like a horse and was bred to accompany and guard the horse and rider (or carriage). They are made to do the distance as well. Check out the info at the Dal. Club of America site and look for Road Dog Trials. The dogs are judged on how well they obey, stay with the horse and then must complete trail rides of 12.5 miles and 25 miles, either with a rider or cart-driven. All of this is off-leash. I've been to two local level Road Trial exams and the dogs are awesome to watch. At our draft horse show last year, people from the Greater Washington DC Dalmatian Club gave a demo on what the dogs do. They have videos on YouTube under "VDHMA". And the National Road Dog Trials, sponsored by the Dalmatian Club of America, are usually conducted up in the Kansas area.
> 
> I've had dals for many years. Great with kids, protective, the only breed of dog that won't kill your grass as they have a unique urinary system. (Keep on low protein dog food.) They have undying loyalty and a long memory. It's said they have a natural affinity with horses. I've only had my horse for a few years and my dalmatian is blind since age 2 years, so I won't take him out to the barn. (He doesn't know he's "handicapped" though. He hunts when we go out to romp in the fields, has caught two rabbits and three birds- IN FLIGHT!) The only drawback-they shed a lot. So it's a good idea to brush them frequently.
> 
> Have you ever wondered why dalmatians are always on fire trucks? Back in the horse-driven fire tanker days, the dals actually went ahead of the horses to get people out of the way of the fire wagons. With the advent of fire engines, the dogs weren't needed to do that any longer so they became mascots. In the days of Robin Hood, they would run under the coaches and come out to protect the gentry and horses if marauders came after the carriages.


Your post made me think of the Budweiser Clydesdale dalmatian  Would be quite the colorful dog to keep on a farm or stable!


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life

My aunt has a Labrador , he's almost pure labrador put litle bit Border Collie, not much.

When he's around horses he just want's to be with them , he does'nt run away or something like that  he's very good temperment , always want's to bee outsite and is good with all animals, for example he is really good with cats, other dog's , horses, sheeps, Rabbits and he loves my litle mice i have.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I suggest either an Australian Shepard or a Heeler.


----------

